# Moving from NY to Barcelona



## Lena2022 (10 mo ago)

Hello
My family is looking to make a move this summer. I have one year old and 3 year old. We are looking at Castelldefels and Sitges since we think we will get more space with our money and my husband works from home so we definitely need the space!!  any suggestions. Schools? We are looking at olive tree school and Gimbebe. Any other neighborhoods we should explore?
We would consider Barcelona city if the school is right for us. My son would be starting preschool and school and being near a beach is most important to us. Thanks in advance


----------



## Rae.Wayfarer (9 mo ago)

Hi Lena!
I am new to the forum so I don't have advice, but I have a 3-year-old and am moving to Barcelona this June! We are looking at the Sant Just area or the Esplugues de Llobregat neighborhood, as they are close to good international schools like ASB. They also have a lot of green space around there and prices aren't as high as the city center.


----------



## Lena2022 (10 mo ago)

Thank you for the reply. We are actually here now doing the rounds of neighborhoods and schools (it’s extremely exhausting) . We ended up crossing off that area, like Sarria just because it was a little to “hilly” for us. The driving in that area is a little too intimidating for me. And we’ve decided we wanted to be closer to beach and have a little more space for our money. But yes they have great international schools in that area like Barcelona Montessori. Plenty to choose from. also another area in the city to check out is Poblenou it’s very trendy and close to beach. Allot of expats living there.. I think we are just looking for more of a beach community and really craving space!!!
we are liking Castelldefels and up next checking out sitges...
let me know if there’s any information I may be able to pass on to you from my fieldwork 
Good luck!


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Sitges is more expensive than most areas in Barcelona, Castadellfels is also a more expensive suburb.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Poble Nou is a great place to live as there are many new apartments there. Older apartments in Barcelona are often in poor condition.


----------

